# L2800 - oil leak - left front axle joint



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy

For the first time in 4 years, I spent 2 days cleaning the Kubota L-2800 backhoe tractor. It has seen 420 hard hours these past 20 months, digging and moving dirt during snow, rain, heat, dust, etc. The thing was covered with red dirt, grit, and old grease caked around all fittings. The paint on the hood was turning chalky from constant sun exposure. I even compounded and waxed parts of the tractor and touched-up paint all over it.

Then I parked it inside a brand new garage. After 24 hours on a new concrete floor, I noted an oil leak. The oil appears clear. The source appears to be in the joint on left side of axle where left front wheel pivots. 

Now, to show my ignorance, is this hydraulic fluid or differential oil coming from the axle? 

If hydraulic fluid, I may choose not to repair it. But if I do, how involved is this repair? 

Thanks in advance and y'all have a great week, Bo in western NC


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Bo, welcome to the forum.

This should not be a major job, but it could be messy (oil leakage on your new floor). Depends where it is leaking. Differential oil. See attached parts diagrams. 

You probably should get a service/shop manual for guidance. Messick's should have manuals, also saw one on ebay ($98).


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Harvey

THANKS for those schematics (did I spell that right?).. 
This gives me something to study and a source for 
the gasket I may have to purchase.

Thanks again !! 

OH.................. what weight gear oil goes in the front axle of a L-2800 
and would a place like Auto Zone have it? 

Bo


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Bo,

Use KUBOTA UDT or SUPER UDT fluid, or SAE80/90 gear oil.

The UDT oil will probably have a greater tendency to leak thru old seals and gaskets because it is thinner. If you have a loader and expose the front axle to heavy loads, the SAE80/90 weight gear oil might be a better choice.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ed, that makes perfect sense. And yes, it has a front-end-loader..............one that has been loaded with damp red dirt a number of times so heavy recently that it actually failed to get the load all the way to the top a few times. 

I worked at a gas station and did minor mechanics as a young man. I well remember how thick "rear-end" differential oil was. 
Having messed a little with UDT when topping-off this Kubota, I can see UDT is thinner. 

When digging and moving dirt for some 420 hours these past few months, I had the wonderful experience of pulling the hyd. cylinder off the top of the backhoe arm TWICE because the shaft inside had bent. First time, I had the shaft straightened:::: MISTAKE !! It bent again and finally snapped. The second time, I had a new shaft professionally cut, welded, and whole cylinder re-built. NO problems since then, but I had to drain UDT fluid from the cylinder and top off the tractor's reservoir twice............. in spite of it being small amounts. 

I think my first step is to replace whatever oil is in the front axle with 80/90 gear oil.

THANKS so much !! Bo (and I ain't a young gas station 
grease monkey any more :truth


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Same Problem, But New Question*

The oil dripping from the left wheel spindle has now changed color!!

When first noticed, it was almost clear.

Today, I moved the tractor and made one scoop of gravel, spread it and then parked tractor again.

I placed a drip pan up right against the left front tire. The other day, what dripped into the edge of this wide flat pan was almost Clear !!

Today, it was as black as black paint. Same leak, same spot, different color of oil. 

*What is going on? Is the axle oil getting lower and this is the heavier dirtier oil now coming out?* It does not make sense. I need to drain it all and refill with the heavier stuff discussed earlier and add a can of some of this stop leak stuff.

PUZZLED !!!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you monitoring/maintaining the fluid level in your front axle?? You know that you have a leak...top it up before putting it to work.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

BigT said:


> Are you monitoring/maintaining the fluid level in your front axle?? You know that you have a leak...top it up before putting it to work.


BigT...............honestly, No. Since I was never aware of this problem before parking it on clean concrete for the first time. IF that is the last of the oil draining out, it still does not make sense for it to be coal-black when it was clear three days ago. 

It was leaking while sitting........I would estimate about 2 to 3 ounces a day. 

I guess I need to get some kind of oil-gun to inject new oil into the fill hole............. of all the grease guns and funnels I have, I do not have the right tool to place gear oil into the axle (what do you call those things anyway so I know what to ask for?). 

I did just order a can of the AT-205 Re-Seal stuff. It should be here in a few days. Now, I need to get about 5 quarts of either 80/90 or 85/140 gear oil.

And this little problem has happened when I don't have time to work on it............got a major interior building project going on. UGH !!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bocash3 --- I have never seen gear oil go black, maybe the oil in the axle housing is UDT oil, and I am not sure if this will turn black from age, would your Kubota have the Bi power steering assist on the front axle, this system uses a series of clutch discs and plates, and if the clutch was slipping, this could burn the clutch discs and this would most likely cause the oil to change colour, just a thought.

Diesel engine oil is black as you know and you are sure this leak is coming from the axle steering pivot ?.

Have you placed your finger into the leaked oil and smelt it, you can tell if the oil is gear oil or UDT and the same for dirty diesel oil.


----------



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fred

THANKS for the reply. 

The leak is definitely coming from the joint where hub and axle meet.........no where else. 

I opened the drains in both hubs today and there was still about 3 to 4 quarts of gear oil in there, so the leak was not as serious as I thought. I replaced it with 85W140 heavy duty stuff from Auto Zone. Now, we will see if the heavier stuff is less prone to leak. My next plan of attack will be to add a can of the AT 205 Re-Seal stuff which I understand renews the effects of the gasket. 

While under the tractor, I also noted that the other hub joint is leaking too, but not enough to even leave a drip on my garage floor.

And..........while at it, I changed the motor oil, fuel filter, oil filter, and air filter.

Busy Day...............

Y'all take care, Bo


----------



## DLK (Jul 13, 2017)

My neighbor had the same problem on his L3031 with FEL. When he dismanteled the joint to replace the seal he found the axle bearing had worn enough to wear the seal and make it leak. Hope yours is a simpler fix.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy DLK,

The black oil you report indicates to me that something is disintegrating in your front drive. Probably a bearing. Time to fix it.


----------

